# water changes...one 30%/week or 2 15%/week



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I change 30% of the water once a week along with gravel vacs. Was wondering if doing 2 15% changes a week makes a difference.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

interesting question.
i dont know the definent answere but i would say no it probably doesnt. but lets see what others think.

im assuming the two 15% water changes would take place on seperate days?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1rhom said:


> I change 30% of the water once a week along with gravel vacs. Was wondering if doing 2 15% changes a week makes a difference.


Id stick with one 30. Unless your seeing ammonia, nitrites or high nitrates, you dont need one mid week. IF you got these before a weekly water change then you should to keep them down, but if you dont just do one at the end of the week. Once will also add more fresh water then twice since with twice your also taking some water out from the last water change


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> interesting question.
> i dont know the definent answere but i would say no it probably doesnt. but lets see what others think.
> 
> im assuming the two 15% water changes would take place on seperate days?


yep,one on weekends and the other mid week.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Why not bump it up to 40%


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Why not bump it up to 40%


 If nitrates are at 10, whats the point, thats just wasting water. If these are your readings, i would just do one a week for simplicity.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

is it really necessary?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

doing 2 15% changes is actually different than a single 30% change. The only way to know is through nitrate testing if your schedule works for you


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What do you have the tank stocked with?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1rhom said:


> is it really necessary?


 no. Nitrates at 10 is great. Just keep doing what your doing. no need to change something thats working good.


----------

